# Lakers Trivia



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Alright, you guys probably saw the league trivia on the NBA forum. 

Here's my rules...
The first person to answer the question correctly gets a point
The first person to 2 points starts asking the questions.
A person can ask the questions more than one round
The questions can't be too hard, but they can't be too easy

First question...
Who did the Lakers take with the first pick in the 1982 NBA Draft?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

James Worthy!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*

Correct! One point for KC

Next question...

Who did the Lakers trade to get Byron Scott from San Diego?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Lakers*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Correct! One point for KC
> 
> Next question...
> ...


Was there such a team as "San Deigo" back then? lol.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*San Diego Clippers*

Yeah, the Clippers, I think Tony Gwynn used to play for them before he got... well lets just say "big." LOL!:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

If this question is too hard then I can move on to another one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Norm Nixon!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

Correct again! KC has two points, so now he will take over the questions.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Who recorded the most assists during a single game in the '96-97 NBA regular season? How many assists was it? What team did this man play for?

This one isn't that hard....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

Oh yeah, it's really easy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

I'll guess...John Stockton


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Wups didn't answer the whole question...*

John Stockton, Jazz, 23 assists?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, posting padding eh?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Penny*

Speaking of post padding, look what you just did, I accidentally did that, you wrote 4 words. That's what I call "post padding in disguise" LOL.:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, I admit I will do some from time to time, will you?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*New question*

Alright KC, I think it's time for a new question, this one is definitely too hard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Post Padding*

Yeah, a few times, that was only so I wasn't listed as a Rookie though. "BasketballBoards Rookie" just sounds like you don't know the game. I'm making this post longer, so it doesn't look like I'm post padding. Anyways, what the heck is the answer to this question?

I can take a few guesses at who the player might be and the team he played for, but I don't know how many assists he got.

Here are my player guesses:

Stockton, Jazz
Payton, Sonics
Drexler, Rockets

Other than those guys, I don't know who it could be.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Mr. X, you got the number of assists right, but the player is wrong. This will probably give it away, but he is a former Laker....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If it's a former Laker and it was 97 then it has to be Nick the Quick...

New question- name two Lakers that played with both Shaq and Kareem


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*I got it!!*

Nick Van Exel, Los Angeles Lakers, 23 assists right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*

Byron Scott and AC Green


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, you guys got it at the same time. You each get a point. Jemel, you have to get 2 points and then you ask a question....


_Name 2 players from the all-defensive first team in the '96-97 season other than MJ and Scottie..._


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

Mutombo and Payton


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

Question:

What is the worst winning percentage that the Lakers have ever had? And what year was it?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*1957-58 19-53 .264 *


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*

Correcto! 

Next question:

What team was Scottie Pippen orginally drafted by?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Pip*

Comeone that's an easy one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Seattle!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Correct again*

Yep, fifth pick by Seattle in the 1987 NBA Draft. Traded to Chicago for 8th pick, Olden Polynice, what a rip off!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Who had the best FG % during the '96-97 NBA regular season?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

Man, you are obsessed with the 1996-97 season aren't you? What is it about that season that's to special?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I have an almanac for that season..... :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*FG%*

Yes, I found the answer on the Internet! 

Gheorghe Muresan of the Washington Bullets led the league in FG% in 1996-1997.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good Job.....

This is getting boring though. We need more people.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Trivia*

Alright, we can wait until later.


----------



## Laker Magic (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> We need more people.


Oh I'm here to, you guys are just beating me to the punch.


----------

